
A $30 device that can gain a unauthorized access to your car or garage - shahryc
http://arstechnica.com/security/2015/08/meet-rolljam-the-30-device-that-jimmies-car-and-garage-doors/
======
shahryc
"It works against a variety of market-leading chips, including the KeeLoq
access control system from Microchip Technology Inc. and the High Security
Rolling Code generator made by National Semiconductor. RollJam is capable of
opening electronic locks on cars from Chrysler, Daewoo, Fiat, GM, Honda,
Toyota, Volvo, Volkswagen Group, Clifford, Shurlok, and Jaguar. It also works
against a variety of garage-door openers, including the rolling code garage
door opener made by King Cobra."

~~~
shahryc
How about Auto Locksmiths?

